# Remote Windows10 Linux Mint



## roger34 (15 April 2021)

Habe einen LinuxRechner für den TV. Diesen möchte ich über Remote vom Windows10 steuern. 

Habe TeamViewer benutzt und hat auch optimal funktioniert. Aber nach kurzer Zeit ist dieser nicht mehr kostenlos. 
Für das benützen im Privatbereich suche ich nun eine kostenlose Variante. 

Linuxkennnisse eher nicht vorhanden. 

Kennt Ihr eine Software, mit welcher ich beide Bildschirme des Linuxrechners steuern kann.


----------



## Oberchefe (15 April 2021)

Auf meinem Raspbi war VNC installiert, den Client für Windows habe ich dann bei mir auf dem Rechner zum Fernsteuern. Die Home-Version ist kostenlos:
https://www.realvnc.com/de/connect/home/

Der Tight VNC Linux Server war in einer früheren Version kostenlos:
https://www.tightvnc.com/download-old.php

Bei UltraVnc geht's wohl über Java:
http://forum.ultravnc.info/viewtopic.php?t=3137
https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/linux-and-ultravnc-355605/


----------



## Oberchefe (15 April 2021)

inwiefern beide Bildschirme gehen, kann ich aber nicht sagen, mein Raspbi hat nur einen.


----------



## blackpeat (16 April 2021)

Aber warum ist denn TeamViewer nicht mehr kostenlos? Hab noch nix davon gehört das das demnächst was kosten soll. Oder bist du ständig verbunden?


----------



## PN/DP (16 April 2021)

Wenn man TeamViewer etwas exzessiv nutzt, dann wird einem von der Firma immer öfter nicht mehr private sondern professionelle Nutzung unterstellt und die Verbindungen werden behindert, bis man eine Lizenz gekauft hat bzw. mietet (also jeden Monat bezahlt) ...

Harald


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 April 2021)

Hallo Harald,


PN/DP schrieb:


> ...bis man eine Lizenz gekauft hat bzw. mietet (also jeden Monat bezahlt) ...


kaufen geht gar nicht mehr, es wird nur noch das Abo angeboten.


----------



## Fluffi (16 April 2021)

Es gibt keinen Grund Teamviewer in einem lokalen LAN zu verwenden.


----------



## PN/DP (16 April 2021)

Vielleicht kann aber nur TeamViewer mit den 2 Bildschirmen des TE umgehen??
Oder die Benutzer sind so lernresistent, daß sie nur ein Remote-Programm verwenden wollen?

Harald


----------



## roger34 (16 April 2021)

Meintet Ihr den vino server auf Linux. 
Dieser war bei mir nicht installiert. 

Bin nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen. https://bigdanzblog.wordpress.com/2020/05/14/installing-vino-vnc-on-linux-mint-19-2/
Nun kann ich über VNC auf den Rechner zugreifen.


----------

